# half free morels



## in2thewoods (May 3, 2020)

Finding lots of yellow and greys in SE Wisc past few days. Today I found a few of what I think are half free morels, anyone eat these?


----------



## ChefMike09 (May 10, 2020)

Yeah those are good to eat man, what county if I may ask?


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

in2thewoods said:


> Finding lots of yellow and greys in SE Wisc past few days. Today I found a few of what I think are half free morels, anyone eat these?


I eat the ones in your picture. Its trickier when they have the white pith inside, those are actually Verpa Bohemica and I stay away from those due to reports of toxicity. Ive seen others swear by them as being edible.


----------



## in2thewoods (May 3, 2020)

ChefMike09 said:


> Yeah those are good to eat man, what county if I may ask?


waukesha county


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

i have had the verpas b4 in soup, I thought they were good, just don't eat the stems!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

them bottoms ones on the right look like black morel


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

morel rat said:


> them bottoms ones on the right look like black morel


Correcto those are blacks bottom right. Excellent eating. Did you find the blacks with cedars & poplar tree’s in proximity?


----------

